# Mule Pro FXT Owners



## jmack

I'm looking really hard at moving from my Ranger 800 XP to the Mule Pro FXT. My ranger has a lot of heat in the floorboard and seat area and I was wondering if you guys running Mules have noticed any heat in the front seat and floorboard area? I don't do any kind of mudding just riding around the lease that is 5,000 acres and will have my wife and two small kids along at times. Has anyone else went from a Ranger to Mule and if so any regrets?


----------



## Hunter11

We have a 16 Mule Pro FXT EPS LE and love it. We keep it at our friends ranch in East Texas along with their 17 Camo version. Most of our riding is at less than 20 mph and neither of us has noticed any heat in the floor board/passenger area. Even when we get them out on the black top and up above 30 mph there is no heat issue in the passenger area. We are headed out early on the morning to go put ours to good use.


----------



## hooknbullet2

Mine has some heat in the floorboard area. None on the seat though. Iâ€™m more than happy that I switched from Ranger to Mule.


----------



## bigfishtx

You will like it. It is a cooler machine. Much less dusty. Much better turn radius. Better built, not quite as fast, but 30+ mph is plenty fast.


----------



## Southern Dreams

I have had mine for 3 years and love it I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## RedneckFishin

There is some heat that comes in through the firewall where the steering column goes, but not the heat like a ranger puts off.
ranger vers mule I really like my Pro Fxt mule over the ranger.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Not near as much heat as the Rangers or my last Yammy (16â€™ pro fxt now). Only thing I didnâ€™t like but am changing now (literally in the shop) are the spongy stock
shocks. Iâ€™ve got a top rack on the back that is a little to heavy so it sways when trailering iron the road over 25 mph.


----------



## CNovak8200

Can not beat the pro mules. You will feel some heat in the back seat only but not like the rangers. I use to sell them, feel free to ask me about them. Heavy duty springs are a must have on them.


----------



## reef_runner

There is heat from the floorboard area when the fan comes on. I have seen on one of the other forums where people have been installing hood scoops to allow the hot air to escape from under the hood. I have not had that much of an issue with it on mine.


----------



## aggieanglr

We LOVE all 3 of ours! Owned 3 Rangers before and switched to Mule Pro FXT. Heavier built and cooler.


----------



## sand storm

I have a 2016 Polaris 900 crew that I am selling to get a Mule FXT. Polaris is faster but mule is quitter,smoother, and more durable. Get a Mule!


----------



## sand storm

Sorry folks. Quiet.


----------



## Camo

We have a Mule Rancher Edition and a 2019 Polaris Ranger Crew 1000. I will take the Ranger of the Mule any day. The new Rangers are very quite, smooth, and handle very good. Mt preference is the Ranger.


----------



## Nitroexpress

Not trying to talk you out of a Mule, but the current Ranger lineup won't have the heat issues you experience with the 800 Ranger.


----------



## Nitroexpress

Camo said:


> We have a Mule Rancher Edition and a 2019 Polaris Ranger Crew 1000. I will take the Ranger of the Mule any day. The new Rangers are very quite, smooth, and handle very good. Mt preference is the Ranger.


This, exactly. We have both as well, and your observations are my experience also. It's worth checking out the Ranger 1000. I'm not knocking the Mule, it's been reliable, but my preference is the Ranger.


----------



## lpk1

What about the bed size? I too am looking at the options and I have not found any other UTV that has as large of a bed as the mule, is that accurate or am I missing something? The Mule Pro FX is the single seat large bed Mule that I am looking at (FXT but only single seat).


----------



## boom!

Get the 2 seat version and the rear bed can be double sized.


----------



## atcfisherman

We purchased a new Kawasaki Mule Pro FXR back in June and love it. Rides the best of any UTV I've own or driven. Power and torque are fantastic. Plus the Kawasaki standard 3 year warranty. Mainland Cycle Center running a special for $12,999 when MSRP was $14,999. I was farm exempt and this has been a great buy. Have 48 hours on it with no issues and have towed and hauled many things at the farm.


----------



## redexpress

I go back and forth between the Mule FX base model and a Honda Pioneer 700. My primary use will be herbicide spraying on a pine tree farm. The Mule has a big cargo bed and the Honda has a 48" wide bed, which is the minimum width I need for a 63 gallon spray tank. A Honda salesman measured the width so not sure if I trust that. No mention of dimensions on Honda websites. 
The Honda is a single cylinder 700cc, the Kawasaki uses a 3 cylinder 812cc that is also used by many others. 
I have had 3 Honda ATV's with many hours of hard use and zero issues. I had 1 Kawasaki that was a POS.
Close eyes and throw a dart.


----------



## atcfisherman

We checked out the Honday Pioneer 700 and 1000. The 1000 has a lot of power, but the 700 is under powered with only 36hp. The 3 speed tranny is OK, but if you tow anything and go up a hill, it might struggle. Check out some videos of the 700 trying to go up a hill and can't make it. The 1000 will get you anywhere.

The Mule Pro FXR and FXT use the 3 cylinder motor that makes 50hp and 50 torque. I've towed down trees up to about 24" thick to the burn pile with no problems. It has ton of power and torque for farm chores, trail riding and deer lease uses.


----------



## schmellba99

atcfisherman said:


> We purchased a new Kawasaki Mule Pro FXR back in June and love it. Rides the best of any UTV I've own or driven. Power and torque are fantastic. Plus the Kawasaki standard 3 year warranty. Mainland Cycle Center running a special for $12,999 when MSRP was $14,999. I was farm exempt and this has been a great buy. Have 48 hours on it with no issues and have towed and hauled many things at the farm.


I bought my 2019 Mule PRO FXT at Mainland as well - can't say enough good things about them.

The 3 year warranty is nails, and you have the option of buying an extended 3 year after that. I had some heat issues on my feet, but getting the hood scoop eliminated that issue and made the mule look better in the process. 

The Mule is not without issues or things I'd change, but between it and the Ranger - my personal opinion is that the Mule is a better built, better running and more versatile vehicle. I love that I can go from a single seat to dual seat in about 2 minutes, haven't yet been able to load enough corn or whatever on it to worry about overloading it, and where I hunt we put them through some pretty brutal conditions (swamp area on the Brazos south of Houston). It's been solid, dealer has been great and we now have 6 mules (5 PRO's and a 4010) on our lease...only 2 Polaris's anymore.


----------

